# Best Santa Photo EVER!



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Took all three of my deafies to the pet stores to get pictures with Santa. All proceeds go to a local cat rescue. My cat is sooooo frigging awesome! It was crazy buzy, there were dogs of all sizes, and even a couple of rabbits! He was so chill, said hi to everyone, and many of the dogs, played and goofed off, let me dress him up and plunk him in Santa's lap. Then just happily looked at the cat toy for the pic. He's just so awesome! 

Here's a pic of the pic lol
View attachment 77618


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG Sara!! That's AWESOME!!
Mouse, Boo and Munch...all together!
Munch looks like: "I thought you said, there would be Catnip!" 
I love Santa's expression!! LOL!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a great pic!! Happy for all, even Santa although he does look like he missed a few meals!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol it took four of us, a feather wand toy and really stinky treats to get everyone looking in the same direction! 

Munch is sooooo tired now! He didn't even try to steal my dinner lol


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, so cute!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Sara, that is an awesome photo!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Haha this is awesome. I love it!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone. It was fun


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What an adorable picture! I am sure the Santas who do pet pictures must be the most patient and bravest souls ever!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I think of how hard it is to get a small child photo with Santa and you managed it with 2 dogs and a cat! Cute photo.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

What a calm kitty! And a great pic.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

He's not really calm, just social


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

This is such a great photo


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

That IS indeed, the BEST Santa photo, I have seen! LOL I love Munch's expression!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Precious! Say, do any U.S. stores have Santas?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Petco does it. Last Saturday was the last day for our local Petco.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

We did it at my store last week. It's very common around here.

Our Santa has 6 cats and his girlfriend brought them in for a photo. They each held 3 cats, all of them looking at the camera except the blind one, which is to be expected. Came out really good.

It was too crazy at the store that day to bring Jake in so I couldn't get his pic done then. The photographer was at another store last night so we went. No Santa, just a winter background. I'll post his pics when I get the jpeg files.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, it's very common here, too. Petsmart, Petland, Global Pet Foods, Tailblazers and Dentooms Greenhouse all had them this year. All of them were for local rescues. It's alot of fun. I used to do the pics at Petsmart for the rescue I volunteered with. Had a blast. Not too many people bring in cats or other pets, tho. It's usually only dogs.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG how adorable! Mouse and Boo look like they're looking at Munch like hey, what's up with you and that hat dude? I can't believe you can get Munch to a) go out in public without freaking out b) wear a Santa hat and c) sit still on some random jolly guy's lap.


----------

